# Need help with Halloween decorations and props



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

*I'm not really good with making my own props or anything like that so I'm wondering what are some good quality props and decorations that I could put outside. Thinking maybe tombstones but the thing is I don't have a fog machine which I know they're probably expensive right? Only put up a few decorations every year but this year coming up I want to add a little more outside but still be able to save on money. Been looking at Halloween Spirit and Haunted FX Props but not sure on which I should get. Have a hard time making decisions sometimes, so what would you suggest? *:jol:


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

First off, there's no rule that says you have to have a fog machine, whether you have headstones or not, so if you want to do a cemetery, go for it.
You don't have to be a master sculptor or carpenter to create props, so don't be afraid to get your hands a little dirty and try building some stuff yourself. It's much more rewarding than just going out and buying everything, and it can save you some major dollars too. 
For building or buying, figure out what you want the finished layout to be and start, no pun intended, "from the ground up".


----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

I would start by looking online for prop ideas and how to's and you could watch some YouTube videos for some ideas. Once you find an idea you like, then just start trying to build it and if you mess up try again. There's no right are wrong way when it comes to halloween. When I first started building halloween props they weren't very good looking. It takes time to build nice props. You could even try looking at yard sales or at a thrift store for creepy haunt props.


----------



## dommyboy (Oct 15, 2011)

The problem with the stores is that they are severely overpriced. And you have to be careful with the stuff you pick up at the stores, because sometimes they are great, but about 2/3 of the time they are very cheaply built and will break very quickly. Also, keep an eye out for 20-30% off at Spirit, its the only way to shop there!

I suggest starting small and building up. I finally got off my lazy rear last year and started fabricating my own tombstones, and what a savings. I started with an 8' sheet of insulation foam from home depot, and by the time I chopped it into 4 different headstones, and threw some spray paint and words on there they probably only ran about $2-3 each, for stones that were about 2' x 3'. Below is another great source for ideas and how-go's. Good luck!

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree with all that has been said here. The first rule of Halloween is that there are no rules. Everybody starts small an simple and adds a little bit each year. Making your own props not only saves a ton of money, but is very rewarding. I have seen props that sold for a couple hundred dollars that had about $20 worth of material in them. You dont have to be a master craftsman, this is a learn as you go thing. And if you have a question, just ask. This forum is full of wonderful haunters that like to share ideas. We all "borrow" ideas from one another and find inspiration from the props that others have made. Each year you will get a little better and thats where the fun is. The thing I would suggest is not to overload yourself with projects. Make a list and pick out a few to work on. The one thing that I have learned about making props is this. "What gets done, gets done. The rest is for next year" We do this for fun, its not a job.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*I remember making my first headstones years ago. I went to my local hardware store and purchased a 4x8x2 sheet of styrofoam insulation. I had them cut it into 4-2ft sections and then when home, painted them, drew out simple designs and the cut them out. Had my daughter sketched out lettering on them and then she painted in the lettering.

As simple as they were they seemed to be a hit with the neighborhood! I went online and found some epitaphs and printed off a few pages and ended up with some really great sayings. As everyone has said, start small and build on year to year. I always try to have something new, and sometimes I discontinue using some items, so I can put out new.

Fog machines, I would wait till the 50% off sales after Halloween, you can get some really great deals then, planning for next season. Again, as everyone has said, there really are no set rules for Halloween. Just make it yours! :jol: 
*_


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I agree with everyone above. Years ago, I started out with minimal decorations and props. Each year (especially after halloween) I got a little more at a lesser cost due to the sales. I eventually evolved into tweaking my store bought props into what I wanted them to look like. If I can make something and have the time, that is an option also. 

My suggestion? Start with an idea. What kind of props(s) do you really want to have. Start minimally then expand each year. During the down time, after halloween until the next year's halloween, is when alot of people create their props. 

There are so many talented members here who have awesome tutorials on how to create props. They're an excellent resource for ideas too. 

Most of all, HAVE FUN at whatever you do to make your haunt yours.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

When it comes to using fog machines, keep in mind the weather where you live. I see it says you are in Florida. Is it usually windy on Halloween in Florida? If so, then maybe a fog machine wouldn't be practical ever, or you would have to plan on building a fog cooler to try to keep the fog in one place. You can make a great cemetery with homemade tombstones and the right kind of lighting. The people here on HauntForum have made some of the very best scenes at their homes and everyone will give you pointers on building your very own. 
Also, check out Tara's posts on YouTube, look for scaryladyvideos. She does great tutorials for making practically anything out of foam board.


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

i am putting together my first cemetary haunt too, and it is awesome figuring out how to make some of this stuff! i went with wood tombstones since I wanted to use mine over and over. i made ghosts out of styrofoam manequin heads i got at hobby lobby, cheese cloth and shear curtains and chicken wire to make the shoulders and arms form. put a spray of glow in the dark paint and it is awesome!


----------



## craftylilwitch (Sep 30, 2010)

The best thing about a cemetery haunt is you can thing outside the box- for example you can go to Michaels crafts store and get columns that will make a great addition. Yard sales can offer lots of ideas - I think one of my favorite sayings is " don't say what is it say what can this be - I made a birdbath by stacking second hand vases and a large plate. Last tip, if in doubt just plaint it black


----------



## HorrorKnight (Jul 4, 2014)

Fog machines do make a cemetery haunts look great, but as mentioned, not a must. I believe Halloween Monster List does have a DIY fog machine that you may want to look into, or maybe you can look on Craigslist, you may get lucky. Or take a pass on it this year, and check Spirit Halloween right after Halloween, as Troll Wizard said. I would also consider trying to make your own tombstones, those get very pricey to buy in a store as opposed to what you can pay for materials and making them yourself. The beauty of it is that it's for Halloween, imperfections are sometimes the best effects. As far as making a decision on what else to do for your cemetery haunt, start out with, if you were walking through a cemetery, what would creep you out or send you running? And go from there. Good luck!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm sorry I didn't see this post a few weeks ago. I live in Australia where Halloween props are few and far between. I too didn't think I could build my own props but thanks to many of the posts and tutorials on this site I now have a collection of props that is ever growing and that I am really happy with and most of which I have made myself. I have had a graveyard for the past 3 years and never had a fog machine. A fog machine would be good but I think lighting is probably more important.

Don't cast off the idea of building your own props until you've given it a try. Tombstones in particular are really - no I mean REALLY - easy to do. Take that step and give it a try - you won't regret it.

Good luck!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You might also look at sites like HowToHauntYourHouse.com, they have lots of stuff their too.
This is a link to some of their downloadable tombstone templates.
If you need or want more, drop me a PM with and email address and I'll send you a bunch as PDF files. http://howtohauntyourhouse.com/images/stories/2012/2mstones1.pdf


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Is anyone selling any tombstones? I don't think I have the money to make myself one this year. Sorry to drop this on anyone, but I'm really behind on money right now and I can only afford so much. This saddens me however but I'm trying to work with what I have and I don't have that many supplies. Figured I'd mention this but I'm disabled and don't have a job and I only get so much money every month, the rest goes towards bills and my medication. Sorry to drop this upon on anyone but I'd really like at least one if I could have one. Please pm me if you can help me out: thank you!


----------

